# 1/3 NewOrleans Hornets - Boston Celtics



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>Monday, January 3rd, 7:00 p.m.ET @ Boston - FleetCenter 









[email protected] 










*Probable Starters:*

*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*






































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23
Baron Davis #1
*Frontcourt:*
PJ Brown #42
Matt Freije #35
Lee Nailon #33
*Key Subs:*






















Dan Dickau #2 | George Lynch #9 | Bostjan Nachbar #10


*Boston Celtics Starting LineUp:*






































*Backcourt:*
Gary Payton #20
Paul Pierce #34
*Frontcourt:*
Jiri Welsch #44
Raef LaFrentz #45
Mark Blount #30
*Key Subs:*






















Ricky Davis #12 | Al Jefferson #8 | Walter McCarty #0

*Key MatchUp:*
*The Dueling Guards:*








*against*








*Baron Davis #1____________Paul Pierce #34*</center>


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

My prediction is that we will win our 3rd game: Hornets 96 - 87 Celtics!!!

I hope that Baron will start this one together with J.R. and I hope J.R. continues to develop and to maintain his good shape! What's the status of Jimmy Jackson? Is he with the team?


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

nice gamethread, nearly as good as mine  

I think we play very well untill the 4th quarter, but we lose it 
103-91


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> nice gamethread, nearly as good as mine
> 
> I think we play very well untill the 4th quarter, but we lose it
> 103-91


I think it's even better than yours  but it took me quiet a while to do it, because it was the first time with all the pictures...we can improve the gametreads from game to game and at the end of the season they gotta be perfect, I promise! 
btw: @B Dizzle: you can make everything in the middle with: < Center >but it's important to do it like "<>" and not "[]"!!!
And I saw in other game threads that they write the team record beyond the logo, we can make this too, so next time when you have to make it do it


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Sorry Double post!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> so next time when you have to make it do it


if you say so, I'll do it


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> 
> 
> if you say so, I'll do it


you the man son, but the next time after your next time I'm gonnna do it again


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

happy new years all. im predicting our third win as well, i think they will switch off and have nailon gaurd pierce and j.r. against jiri/ricky davis, he can contain either of them alot better than pual who could easily drop 45.
im guessin 105-94 hornets, with baron hittin the C's up for 22.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Baron is going to start tonight, according to the newest article on New Orleans Times Picayune


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Scott said that Rodney Rogers may play tonight! But to be honest, do we really want the rodney rogers we've seen this season? the traylor-like player? I want the same Rodney Rogers as a couple of seasons ago, when he was a streaky shooter!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

good news that baron is gonna start! and Rodney should play aswell if he's 100% healthy again!!!

B Dizzle and I are going to stand up in the night (in austria it's 1:00a.m.) and we're gonna discuss a little here in this thread, who else will be here???


----------



## Kicito (Jun 3, 2003)

BD and JR in the starting 5 should be interesting. And Rogers can't be worst then Freije, can he ? So i guess it's all good news !


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

25-18 for Boston at the end of the first quarter, but we are still in the game!!! Dan Dickau and Lee Nailon have 6 points a piece, baron has 5!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

1st quarter is over

Hornets 18 - 25 Celtics

Nailon and Dickau with 6 points apiece, BD with 5

Big Problem is the offense, we're shooting under 30 %


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

you were a second faster, Dwyane


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Rodney Rogers is in the game and just made a Reverse LayUp --> his first two points of the game!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Chris Anderson, now playing already 8 minutes with 6 points on 3 or 4 shooting and 6 rebounds!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Rogers with 2 more points! I hope he becomes the same player he was in NJ!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

J.R. Smith made Slam Dunk, Assist Baron Davis! Too bad, I can't see this dunk!! so please nba.com, put this dunk at your "dunk of the night" section!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

we lead!!!

I really hope we get this victory, would be a nice start into new year


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

39 - 37 for NEW ORLEANS!!! J.R. Smith with 2 steals, PJ Brown just had a dunk and Rodney Rogers a layup! 3:56 to go in the 2nd quarter!



*3* - 25


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

46-45 for the HORNETS!!! J.R. Smith with 4 points, Bostjan just hit a three, Hornets play really good, but Baron isn't hot from the field yet....


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Halftime: Boston just made another point (LaFrentz free-throw) to tie the game 46-46!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Baron Davis now our leading scorer with 9 points, but Lee Nailon also got 9 points, game is tied at 48!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Ahh, Paul Pierce just hit a Three, 57-51 for boston!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Another three by Paul Pierce, but Baron has got the answer with a layup (14points) 62-54 for boston!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

J.R. Smith for Threeeeeeee - GOT It! 7 points for him now!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Another slam dunk by J.R. Smith, just can't wait to see any highlights!!!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Nailon brings us back into the game!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Pierce is doing it all tonight! he will end up with a tripple double, I'm pretty sure!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

man, celtics three point shooting, I hate 'em


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Oh man, Boston is nearly gone: 79-65 with 24 seconds left in the 3rd!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Ahh, Walter McCarty hit a three to end the quarter: 82-65


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

another three by Walther McCarty, down 17 points! Why? I ask myself WHY? we play so well all game long, and then they have one run and we're out, 

how many losses is that now? 27?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I don't know how many losses and I don't care, because this season is like over for me, for me it's just interesting to see how J.R. gets by!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

yeah, season is kind of over, but I want more than 10 wins! it's so tough for a Hornets fan right now, but I won't leave them untill BD gets traded


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Ricky D playing big against one of his former teams!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

C'mon, why don't they let J.R. Smith play, the game is over, we trail by 26....

And Ricky Davis is on fire the whole game!!!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

and Pierce has the tripple double. Congratulations, paul


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Ohh, Tony Allen made a slamdunk, I bet this was some highlight material! but as you can see, boston plays with their rookies, because the game is over, but Nawleans doesn't substitute J.R. Smith...:upset:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

It was a close game till the end of the 3rd quarter and now we trail by 20 and boston has over 100 points...these hornets guys haven't deserved this...


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Game's over: final score:
Boston 108
Nawleans 90

Leading Hornets scorer: baron and lee nailon with 18 a piece!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> these hornets guys haven't deserved this...


and of course the fans don't deserve that


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

good night


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> yeah, season is kind of over, but I want more than 10 wins! it's so tough for a Hornets fan right now, but I won't leave them untill BD gets traded


Same as me.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Inside the Lockerroom: January 3, 2005:*

Postgame Quotes: http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/quotes_050103.html


----------

